# Neem oil



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all,

Today I received a bottle of neem oil. It is quite thick like honey in a shielded botttle. Is it it's true form??? In case I would like to use it on plants (by spraying I suppose...) could anyone give me some instructions on how to use it (dosage, disolver etc)...or any other tips that could be useful!!! Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my solution: 20ml Neem oil with 45ml regular liquid dish soap and a few drops of essential oil. I use eucalyptus oil strictly for a better odor. Mix with lukewarm water in a liter. Make only the quantity you're going to use as it doesn't keep good for much more than a day.

An alternative mix contains 6ml Neem oil, 2,5 ml dish soap mixed in one liter with half lukewarm water and half isopropyl alcohol.

Michel


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2010)

You have to apply it undiluted by spreading with a butter knife. KIDDING! What % neem is it? The 60-70% stuff we've used is thick, about like olive oil, and flows enough to pour decently. 

I recall seeing a post somewhere here about thinning up neem by double boiler or microwave???


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2010)

If there aren't instructions on the package it's like 5 tablespoons to the Gallon, add a few drops of dish detergent as a dispersal agent. if its too thick to flow out warm up the bottle w/ hot water. BTW, if it's warm and sunny when you apply it you will smother your plants so mist w/ straight water first! I use neem w/ a pesticide for the knock-out combination! Go Paquiou!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> If there aren't instructions on the package it's like 5 tablespoons to the Gallon ....


 that sounds like an ungodly amount! How about 1 tsp/quart. Neem is neem, if it's pure there shouldn't be that kind of difference in amount.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> that sounds like an ungodly amount! How about 1 tsp/quart.



I'm a guy! Who reads instructions anyway?!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> that sounds like an ungodly amount! How about 1 tsp/quart. Neem is neem, if it's pure there shouldn't be that kind of difference in amount.



If someone has 100% pure neem and I have 60% neem, they be using almost half as much as I would. 

I DO read instructions, especially on chemicals.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the info...

Ernie, the seller says it is 100% pure. I just shoke the bottle intensely and it was homogenised and behaves like oil... LOL!! I had no idea... Maybe also because it sat in room temprature for some hours...

Rose is that a teaspoon or tablespoon / quart?

Oh, I just got an answer from seller telling me to apply 10ml oil to 1 litre warm water, add small little fingernail piece of natural unscented soap, whisk vigorously until a lather forms (what is a lather??), leave to cool for 1 hour, add to sprayer and spray. I will use liquid dish soap.

And there are no instructions.....just saying oil from neem seeds. Not for medicinal use. There is the company name though!!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Nov 15, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> (what is a lather??),



Foam


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, ok!!! TY Lance...


----------

